# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  399 kiểu mẫu thiết kế nội thất chung cư đẹp nhất năm 2020

## conchung68

Nhà ở xã hội là một trong những loại hình nhà ở phổ biến nhất hiện nay được xây dựng từ phần lớn kinh phí của nhà nước hoặc các tổ chức phi lợi nhuận. Nhà ở xã hội được dùng chủ yếu cho những người thu nhập thấp chính vì vậy mà có mức giá rẻ hơn so với các loại bất động sản khác trên thị trường.
Ở Việt Nam nhà xã hội đang ngày càng được xây dựng và phát triển mạnh đặc biệt là nhà xã hội xây dựng theo kiểu chung cư. Tuy nhiên yếu tố nội thất của nhà ở xã hội chung cư, nội thất nhà ở xã hội liền kề, nội thất nhà ở xã hội riêng biệt nói chung hiện nay chưa thực sự được quan tâm tới.
Nhằm giúp quý khách hàng có được một căn nhà ở xã hội chất lượng, đảm bảo đầy đủ những yêu cầu về công năng, nội thất giống như những căn hộ cao cấp, *hoikientruc.com* giới thiệu đến quý khách mẫu *thiết kế nội thất* nhà ở xã hội kiểu chung cư.
*[replacer_a] nhà ở xã hội*

Với mặt sàn 45m2 kiến trúc sư của *hoikientruc.com* đã khéo léo trong việc thiết kế kiến trúc của nhà xã hội đảm bảo những yêu cầu về công năng cũng như mục đích sử dụng mà gia chủ đưa ra.
Tất cả các phần không gian bên trong ngôi nhà đều được thiết kế giúp đảm bảo tối ưu nhất về công năng và diện tích. *Kiến trúc của nhà ở xã hội* vẫn được đảm bảo với 2 phòng ngủ, 1 phòng tắm, 1 bếp và 1 phòng khách. Các phần không gian đều được ngăn cách bằng những vách ngăn thạch cao hoặc vách ngăn gỗ tạo nên từng mảng không gian riêng biệt.

Trong mẫu *thiết kế nội thất* nhà ở xã hội trên mặt sàn 45m2 quý khách có thể dễ dàng thấy được bố cục cũng như từng phần không gian của căn nhà do kiến trúc sư của *hoikientruc.com* thiết kế:
Phần cửa ra vào nằm ở chính giữa của ngôi nhà
Các phần không gian được phân bố diện tích theo công năng sử dụng của từng loại không gian khác nhau.
Phòng ngủ lớn với diện tích 10.44m2
Phòng khách là 10.8m2
Khu vực bếp được bố trí đối diện phòng khách với diện tích 4.2m2
Không gian phòng ăn, làm việc và một giường ngủ nhỏ được đặt giữa phòng ngủ nhỏ và phòng ngủ lớn với diện tích 15.5m2
Phòng tắm được thiết kế trên phần diện tích 4.06m2
Như vậy các căn phòng được thiết kế theo tiêu chí tối ưu một cách hiệu quả nhất tất cả các phần diện tích có trong ngôi nhà giúp đảm bảo và đáp ứng đầy đủ những yêu cầu về công năng và mục đích sử dụng.
Bạn là người yêu thích một không gian nhỏ gọn nhưng cũng không kém phần chỉnh chu và ngăn nắp với đầy đủ các phần không gian cũng như khu vực khác nhau thì mẫu kiến trúc này sẽ là một trong những gợi ý lý tưởng cho quý khách.
*[replacer_a] nhà ở xã hội*

Bên cạnh việc bài trí các không gian phòng trong nhà ở xã hội thì việc* thiết kế nội thất, setup đồ nội thất* trong nhà ở xã hội là điều vô cùng khó khăn.
Khi tiến hành *thiết kế và thi công nội thất* của ngôi nhà này gia chủ đã yêu cầu chúng tôi thiết kế một không gian đồ nội thất đảo bảo được yêu cầu về thẩm mỹ cũng như chất lượng của sản phẩm nội thất sao cho có độ bền đẹp cao mà chi phí, giá cả phải hợp lý.
Gam màu sáng được chúng tôi lựa chọn trong không gian này giúp ăn gian được phần lớn diện tích và không gian của ngôi nhà
Nhằm đảm bảo những yêu cầu về chất lượng của sản phẩm nội thất chúng tôi đã lựa chọn các chất liệu công nghiệp như gỗ laminate, nhựa, inox… Đây là những vật liệu có giá thành rẻ, giúp *thi công nội thất* dễ dàng và có độ bền cao.
Phần diện tích phòng khách khá nhỏ nên một chiếc sofa dài bằng nỉ sẽ giúp tiết kiệm phần lớn diện tích không gian mà bạn vẫn có thể thoải mái sử dụng sofa để xem những bộ phim hoặc những chương trình yêu thích.
Vách gỗ vừa là một chiếc giá sách nhỏ xinh vừa là một vách ngăn giữa 2 phần không gian. Những chiếc ô vuông lớn của vách ngăn giúp bạn có thể trưng bày những cuốn sách hay vừa mang lại sự liên kết giao thoa giữa cả hai không gian.
Những thiết bị nội thất hạn chế về chiều cao được tận dụng và sử dụng để trưng bày trong không gian giữa với bàn ăn, bàn làm việc và một chiếc giường nhỏ.
Giường được thiết kế thông minh với ngăn dưới để đồ và phần mặt trên làm giường. Bạn vừa có một ngăn nhỏ để đồ dùng cá nhân vừa có thêm một chiếc giường nhỏ xinh cho các thành viên trong gia đình. Phần bàn làm việc được đặt gần cửa sổ giúp tạo không gian làm việc thư giãn thoải mái hơn. Một tầm view giúp quý khách có thể thư giãn sau những phút làm việc căng thẳng sẽ rất tốt cho mắt và hiệu quả công việc trở nên tốt hơn.
*
thiết kế kiến trúc.
*
Liên hệ ngay *hoikientruc.com* để được tư vấn và nhận *ƯU ĐÃI* lên đến 350 triệu
*Tại Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Việt Á - số 9 Duy Tân - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Số điện thoại: 02439.918.168 - 0382.263.117
EMAIL: Thiết kế nội thất
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!
*

----------

